# Anyone Else Constantly Banned on 4chan



## crackwh0re (Sep 28, 2019)

It like every other week once im finally unbanned im banned again


----------



## Japanese Jesus (Sep 28, 2019)

>halfchan user
>doesn't know how to properly evade bans
Poetry


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 28, 2019)

Post timestamped tits/penis and send to mods.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 28, 2019)

4chan is gay.


----------



## RetardedCat (Sep 28, 2019)

only newfags get banned


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Sep 28, 2019)

Are you using a VPN? Or acting like a retard?


----------



## Clop (Sep 28, 2019)

You _definitely_ need to lurk more.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 28, 2019)

You _definitely _need to kill yourself.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

I am a 4chan moderator.  Send me timestamped pictures of sharpie in pooper and all is forgiven.

(Don't actually fucking do this you idiot.)


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 28, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I am a 4chan moderator.  Send me timestamped pictures of sharpie in pooper and all is forgiven.
> 
> (Don't actually fucking do this you idiot.)


Actually fucking do that. I am fellow fourchun janitor modderatur and will unbannn u if you do.


----------



## HeyYou (Sep 28, 2019)

I get banned every other week for shitposting. You're not a good poster if you're not getting banned.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 28, 2019)

if you are banned from 3 chins more than three times gookmoot should send a deathsquad to your house to kill your mother and take all your tendies


----------



## Brundlefly (Sep 28, 2019)

are you the guy who keeps posting Sneed in /tv/


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 28, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Actually fucking do that. I am fellow fourchun janitor modderatur and will unbannn u if you do.


Yeah, @crackwh0re, I can personally vouch that this works.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2019)

I have a pretty autistic story. I tried to prank /co/ by larping as a storyboard artist from _Star Vs. The Forces of Evil, _looking to cause some drama since they were fans of that shitty show, but all they kept asking me were constant questions about what I thought about the porn art from the show and the fav waifu or some shit.

Only 1 or 2 people asked about the show.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Sep 28, 2019)

I am a four chin motivator, I can un-bin you if you send bobs and vagene.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 28, 2019)

I’ve been on a “no ban” streak for several weeks now. It’s been a while since I’ve been banned. Also, anyone take screenshots of their bans? This is what I got banned for recently.








Spoiler



I don’t know what’s worse: how fucked up of a reason to get banned that is, the fact that the mods actually had to watch that shit or the fact that I know where that video’s from.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 28, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> I’ve been on a “no ban” streak for several weeks now. It’s been a while since I’ve been banned. Also, anyone take screenshots of their bans? This is what I got banned for recently.
> 
> View attachment 952280
> 
> ...


Post that megaupload please.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 28, 2019)

A Cold Potato said:


> Post that megaupload please.


I watched it on googlevideo when that was a thing. It’s from the 2003 exploitation flick “August Underground’s Mordum.” It is the most fucked up movie ever.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> I watched it on googlevideo when that was a thing. It’s from the 2003 exploitation flick “August Underground’s Mordum.” It is the most fucked up movie ever.


On a scale of 1 to 5 Serbian Films how fucked up are we talking


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Sep 28, 2019)

IP range bans are worse since you're fucked because of some retard posting CP or shitposting intensively and not your fault.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 28, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> On a scale of 1 to 5 Serbian Films how fucked up are we talking


50000 Serbian films (I assume you’re talking about Silo, which I don’t recall watching). It starts off with these two siblings fucking and this guy walks in on them in some Blaire Witch project home camera recording. Then the lady takes out a piece of glass and slices her stomach open and tells the guy to jack off in it. I think you know where we’re going here, don’t you?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> 50000 Serbian films (I assume you’re talking about Silo, which I don’t recall watching). It starts off with these two siblings fucking and this guy walks in on them in some Blaire Witch project home camera recording. Then the lady takes out a piece of glass and slices her stomach open and tells the guy to jack off in it. I think you know where we’re going here, don’t you?


KEEP TALKING I'M ALMOST THERE.


----------



## BOONES (Sep 28, 2019)

How do you even get banned on a thai grasscutting imageboard?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 28, 2019)

I can't post on 4chan from my VPN because every time I try it says I'm banned, even when I change locations.  I guess some turbo sperg out there managed to get banned using nearly every number PIA had available.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2019)

K. V. Bones said:


> How do you even get banned on a thai grasscutting imageboard?



Make a thread on /lgbt/ that says "lol gay".


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 28, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> KEEP TALKING I'M ALMOST THERE.


There’s this one scene of a man being bludgeoned to death with a hammer near the beginning, another scene also near the beginning where they’ve kidnapped some couple and made that one guy cut off his own johnson with a pair of scissors while in a coffin and another scene with these two dykes that they kidnapped who are all bloody and shit as the woman vomits on them and rapes them or something. And there’s another scene in some warehouse with all these dead bodies including a headless baby in a trashcan devoured by maggots.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I can't post on 4chan from my VPN because every time I try it says I'm banned, even when I change locations.  I guess some turbo sperg out there managed to get banned using nearly every number PIA had available.


They might be doing something else besides IP ban.  Fingerprinting, something, who knows what Hiroshima has let 4chins become.



SigSauer said:


> There’s this one scene of a man being bludgeoned to death with a hammer near the beginning, another scene also near the beginning where they’ve kidnapped some couple and made that one guy cut off his own johnson with a pair of scissors while in a coffin and another scene with these two dykes that they kidnapped who are all bloody and shit as the woman vomits on them and rapes them or something. And there’s another scene in some warehouse with all these dead bodies including a headless baby in a trashcan devoured by maggots.



What a masterpiece, holy fuck.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 28, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I can't post on 4chan from my VPN because every time I try it says I'm banned, even when I change locations.  I guess some turbo sperg out there managed to get banned using nearly every number PIA had available.


VPNs are awful on the site. I don't even bother posting because of it.

Then again, I still don't get how 4Chains is still alive.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 28, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> They might be doing something else besides IP ban. Fingerprinting, something, who knows what Hiroshima has let 4chins become.



Maybe, but I don't think that qualifies in my situation.  I don't really post on there much and have never personally been banned.  I just don't like the format.  Too chaotic.

Still good for a lurk from time to time, though.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Maybe, but I don't think that qualifies in my situation.  I don't really post on there much and have never personally been banned.  I just don't like the format.  Too chaotic.
> 
> Still good for a lurk from time to time, though.


Has /tg/ vanished into the Warp yet?


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 28, 2019)

K. V. Bones said:


> How do you even get banned on a thai grasscutting imageboard?


cuckchan got cucked a long time ago, it isn't 2005-9 anymore.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 28, 2019)

I occasionally run into bans on my phone from other people near me. When it's been perma or otherwise long I've sent a polite "Hi, this is a cell phone tower, can you please unban it? I understand if you can't, thanks!" and it's always worked.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Sep 28, 2019)

I’ve been banned twice. The most recent time I was ever banned at home was when a tree cut the line and had to wait a few days for my ISP to send a field technician to fix the issue. Ended up resetting everything and somehow getting a new IP out of it. Found out later it was banned but I appealed by explaining my situation and was promptly unbanned. The jannies are pretty understanding if you’re not reeeeing.

The other I was banned for shitposting in high school. Sorta. Posted the first stanza of Eight Melodies and a picture of the Earth without context and got b&. Tried to explain in the appeal that it was a reference to Earthbound but it was denied. Ended up not coming back for a while, like a few years, and that was probably a good thing.


----------



## Floop (Sep 28, 2019)

I thought it was impossible to get banned in the 4 chin because they are meanies who jack off to Loli gore according to the smart men on the TV.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 28, 2019)

itt: people share stories of the aftermath of posting child porn on imageboards.


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 28, 2019)

People get banned from 4 chan for silly reasons.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 28, 2019)

I think I got banned once for using a forbidden meme or something and I freaked out because 4chan allows such awful shit that if you got banned it must be really bad

Turned out it was an autoban for using an overused joke or something


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> I'm over the maximum allowed brain cells to post in /b/


Smoke a couple bowls, get drunk and go back.  You'll still be over the maximum.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 28, 2019)

K. V. Bones said:


> How do you even get banned on a thai grasscutting imageboard?



Trigger the tranny jannies by telling them to dilate.



SigSauer said:


> There’s this one scene of a man being bludgeoned to death with a hammer near the beginning, another scene also near the beginning where they’ve kidnapped some couple and made that one guy cut off his own johnson with a pair of scissors while in a coffin and another scene with these two dykes that they kidnapped who are all bloody and shit as the woman vomits on them and rapes them or something. And there’s another scene in some warehouse with all these dead bodies including a headless baby in a trashcan devoured by maggots.



Should have been called August Underground's Aristocrats.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 28, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> itt: people share stories of the aftermath of posting child porn on imageboards.


yeah it's a little off-putting how often I run into cell phone towers where people near me post cp on 4chan
420chan just gets some shitposting bans, one where Kirt goes off on the guy about like "AKSHUALLY MY WIFE IS GOING TO COLLEGE FOR BLAHBLAHBLAH" because they posted like "lol spardots sux dux for bux" or something similarly barely a sentence.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

XYZpdq said:


> yeah it's a little off-putting how often I run into cell phone towers where people near me post cp on 4chan
> 420chan just gets some shitposting bans, one where Kirt goes off on the guy about like "AKSHUALLY MY WIFE IS GOING TO COLLEGE FOR BLAHBLAHBLAH" because they posted like "lol spardots sux dux for bux" or something similarly barely a sentence.


Imagine trying to remove low-quality shitposts from a *chan imageboard.  Would there be anything left, really?


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 28, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Imagine trying to remove low-quality shitposts from a *chan imageboard.  Would there be anything left, really?


High-quality shitposts also there's some real freaks who use niche-interest image boards to post images relevant to that niche interest and sometimes it's not even porn


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

XYZpdq said:


> High-quality shitposts also there's some real freaks who use niche-interest image boards to post images relevant to that niche interest and sometimes it's not even porn


/b/ would vanish though.  Which is probably a good thing.  But then they'd leak elsewhere.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Sep 28, 2019)

I break the TOS on 4chan about as much as I legitimately post and only have a mobile rangeban on /sp/ to show for it.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Sep 28, 2019)

once got banned for pissing off a newfag who calls everyone a brony nigger

you know how it went


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 28, 2019)

I feel bad for you people with static IP's. I can't imagine not being able to simply restart my router for a new one, if necessary.


----------



## Rei is shit (Sep 28, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> They might be doing something else besides IP ban.  Fingerprinting, something, who knows what Hiroshima has let 4chins become.



They are. I switched IP and gotten a ban message right away. You have to at least delete cookies now.

Also the tranny jannies on /tv/ were really bad about making certain images and webms autobans. It's not as cancerous now but I did managed to get an IP permabanned for 50+ bans over the course of a few months. And its never the shit you'd think you'll get banned for. Almost always some innocuous shit for off-topic posting, almost as though a janny will look through all your posts to see what can be actioned without raising suspicion.


----------



## HeyYou (Sep 28, 2019)

K. V. Bones said:


> How do you even get banned on a thai grasscutting imageboard?


It's easy on /v/. Post KiA tier twitter screenshots with some shit like "well, /v/?", get a little _too _into /pol/ posting, overuse stale memes like oh no no no, or post any drama that triggers the jannies over and over again.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 29, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> It's easy on /v/. Post KiA tier twitter screenshots with some shit like "well, /v/?", get a little _too _into /pol/ posting, overuse stale memes like oh no no no, or post any drama that triggers the jannies over and over again.



It seems every board has some really shitty meme that the mods hate so much they ban it on sight. 

For instance, posting this picture on /ck/ as the OP with a thread usually about hot sauces gets you banned.


----------



## fag0t (Sep 29, 2019)

I got banned for posting about this guy on /pol/ like a week ago it really gets the mods upset


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 29, 2019)

Japanese Jesus said:


> >halfchan user
> >doesn't know how to properly evade bans
> Poetry


>saying halfchan in the year of our godbear lord 2019
I'd say go back to 8 but it's down
lmao


----------



## Answer (Sep 29, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I can't post on 4chan from my VPN because every time I try it says I'm banned, even when I change locations.  I guess some turbo sperg out there managed to get banned using nearly every number PIA had available.


I'm pretty sure posting with a VPN is forbidden on 4chan, like the site just bans you automatically if you try to post while using one.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 29, 2019)

Answer said:


> I'm pretty sure posting with a VPN is forbidden on 4chan, like the site just bans you automatically if you try to post while using one.



It isn't specifically but any VPN IP address just happens to be rangebanned.  Sometimes you'll get a specific ban message though.


----------



## edboy (Sep 29, 2019)

I got banned so many times that they were counting down my bans starting from 25, from which they were going to ban me permanently when I earned enough bans and got to '0'. I ended up getting a new router because mine was technically an old and unsupported model, which resetted my ip. I haven't bothered to post on 4chan in close to 3 years, though I check up on it from time to time. it seems to be Zoomer Central, though.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 29, 2019)

Banned from a site moderated by Goons? Good work.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 29, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> I feel bad for you people with static IP's. I can't imagine not being able to simply restart my router for a new one, if necessary.


I can't imagine using the internet like a hooker in Swaziland. Rawdogging it with gals you don't know is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 29, 2019)

I'd always just use my phone as a wifi hotspot if I was going to do something obviously bannable like doxing someone.  It's only a 30 day anyway and it's not something I did often.  Now phone ranges are almost entirely banned, presumably hiroshimoot's scheme to force phoneposters to buy passes.  Fuck phoneposters anyway.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Sep 29, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> I’ve been on a “no ban” streak for several weeks now. It’s been a while since I’ve been banned. Also, anyone take screenshots of their bans? This is what I got banned for recently.
> 
> View attachment 952280
> 
> ...



"Recently" = 2007 ?


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Sep 29, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> Almost always some innocuous shit for off-topic posting, almost as though a janny will look through all your posts to see what can be actioned without raising suspicion.



I was banned for 30 days for "breaking federal law" once because of a post on /r9k/ saying something like "the only solution is buying pressure cookers and visiting the nearest FBI building".

Thing is, that post was over a day old when I actually got banned. However, at the time of the ban, I was talking shit to an egirl in a completely different thread and making her really upset while she was trying to stir up orbiters to join her discord server. I guarantee jannies and mods will see you post something they don't like, and if it doesn't break the rules, they'll just scan through your IP's post history for something they can justify as a ban.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Sep 29, 2019)

Is 7chan still a thing? Because I'm not allowed back there for another 988 years 





Also, I never said it was better, I said it was 'superior'.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 29, 2019)

I think I was banned most recently and this is something I've noticed about the site lately and it's almost ruined it for me, by asking a question in the board dedicated to the topic I was asking a question about, instead of doing in in /r/ request because _far be it_ from me to assume you would go to a board dedicated to a certain subject matter to ask a question about that subject matter in the hopes that someone might know what you're asking there, rather than asking it in request where it's sure to be ignored.

It seems like they're really dictatorial about "requests" there now which is just asinine.



break these cuffs said:


> it isn't 2005-9 anymore.



And what a shame that is.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 29, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> I can't imagine using the internet like a hooker in Swaziland. Rawdogging it with gals you don't know is no way to go through life, son.



Are cows basically bugchasers in this example?



Dom Cruise said:


> And what a shame that is.



We live in better times. There are much freer platforms that exist.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 29, 2019)

inexplicable ethos said:


> I was banned for 30 days for "breaking federal law" once because of a post on /r9k/ saying something like "the only solution is buying pressure cookers and visiting the nearest FBI building".


Something that doesn't even remotely meet the Brandenburg v. Ohio test, of course.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 29, 2019)

My last ban was on /k/ for posting gun blueprints and instructions on how to dab on the ATF


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 1, 2019)

I think the real question is how did OP get the time machine to go back to 2006 that would make them want to post on 4chan


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 1, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> We live in better times. There are much freer platforms that exist.



Maybe, but the culture is so much worse than then and openly hostile to freedom of speech, so it’s an uphill battle in a way it didn’t used to be.


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Feb 5, 2020)

I got perma-banned for replying to 3 off-topic threads after visiting 4chan for the first time in nearly a year. Oh well...


----------



## Tetra (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## BOONES (Feb 5, 2020)

You know its really easy to avoid bans if you keep your shitposts related to the topic of the board.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 5, 2020)

Been using 4chan since I was 14 and managed to never get an underage ban (I'm an adult now), but three years ago I got a three-day ban for making a /b/ thread on an active /pol/ raid. More recently I got a 3-day ban from /sci/ for asking for homework help, which I knew was against the rules but I didn't expect anyone on /wsr/ to know about group theory.

A little while after that, I did this:



FuckedUp said:


> On the last day of finals, I'm spamming Diggeh's THQ copypasta on /v/ until I get my college tempbanned.





FuckedUp said:


> Don't think I got banned, but I started a thread with the pasta
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Here's another old ban message I found online:


----------



## Un Platano (Feb 5, 2020)

Half of my mobile IPs have been permabanned for posting CP. It's what I deserve for trying to phonepost.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2020)

It seems you get banned a lot more often for routine shitposts these days.  I think sometimes the mods are just utter newfags who don't know memes.


----------



## KiwiJoe (Feb 5, 2020)

I got banned yesterday because my post was accused of 'Advertising' but thankfully my appeal went though and I'm unbanned. It was a heavy ban as well, almost a week ban. 

It was on a post I made few days ago on /qa/ asking what users there think of the current state of 8chan/8kun. 

It was a pretty decent discussion and I wonder if I should post it here because IIRC it's been archived on Desuarchive.

Still I wondered why I got banned in the first place, that post was up for more than a day and my post clearly had zero intent for shilling or advertising.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 5, 2020)

I could beat up all the jannies IRL.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Answer (Feb 5, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It seems you get banned a lot more often for routine shitposts these days.  I think sometimes the mods are just utter newfags who don't know memes.


I call it "new moderator syndrome": when a person becomes a new moderator on an online community and spends the first few months taking the "job" very seriously. Symptoms include enforcing rules that don't exist, deleting threads because you don't like them or deemed them to be off-topic, and handing out frequent and pointless bans.



KiwiJoe said:


> I got banned yesterday because my post was accused of 'Advertising' but thankfully my appeal went though and I'm unbanned. It was a heavy ban as well, almost a week ban.
> 
> It was on a post I made few days ago on /qa/ asking what users there think of the current state of 8chan/8kun.
> 
> ...


I don't know if its still site policy, but for a while mentioning 8chan on 4chan earned you a swift ban because back when Gamergate was at its peak, Frederick Brennan and others shilled their site as hard as possible on 4chan for weeks, hoping to appeal to users who were pissed off with moot's deciscion to ban GG discussion. If you mentioned 8chan you were assumed to be a shill trying to advertise the site and lure people away from 4chan. I believe posting the words "8chan" and "infinitechan" still get you an automatic warning or ban, so most people say "8ch", "8gag" or "cripplechan".


----------



## KiwiJoe (Feb 5, 2020)

Answer said:


> I don't know if its still site policy, but for a while mentioning 8chan on 4chan earned you a swift ban because back when Gamergate was at its peak, Frederick Brennan and others shilled their site as hard as possible on 4chan for weeks, hoping to appeal to users who were pissed off with moot's deciscion to ban GG discussion. If you mentioned 8chan you were assumed to be a shill trying to advertise the site and lure people away from 4chan. I believe posting the words "8chan" and "infinitechan" still get you an automatic warning or ban, so most people say "8ch", "8gag" or "cripplechan".


Well that's a dumb rule. From what I've seen in my thread, 8chan/8kun is now irrelevant so a rule like that still active after GG is dumb. 


			/qa/ - Question & Answer » Thread #3113022
		

They should really remove that rule.


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 5, 2020)

The Monkey said:


> I got perma-banned for replying to 3 off-topic threads after visiting 4chan for the first time in nearly a year. Oh well...
> 
> View attachment 1131410


I was going to say I've never heard of that before, but I just tried posting in class and apparently my college's wifi got an "off-topic garbage" permaban sometime within the past couple hours. The fuck is going on?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 5, 2020)

Japanese Jesus said:


> >halfchan user
> >doesn't know how to properly evade bans
> Poetry



Have sex.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2020)

Answer said:


> I call it "new moderator syndrome": when a person becomes a new moderator on an online community and spends the first few months taking the "job" very seriously. Symptoms include enforcing rules that don't exist, deleting threads because you don't like them or deemed them to be off-topic, and handing out frequent and pointless bans.



That kind of shit is counterproductive.  Someone might just suck up a 72 hour ban for shitposting.  But if you get a perma for utter bullshit, or shit that isn't even against the rules, you're just going to change IPs and shitpost even harder.


----------



## Gingervitis (Feb 6, 2020)

Is 8chan even still around? I thought it came back online or something


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> Is 8chan even still around? I thought it came back online or something



It's at 8kun.top with like 8 posts every 3 days or something.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 21, 2020)

Went to appeal another cellphone tower ban, turns out somebody already did so I got to see their email address.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 29, 2020)

mods said:
			
		

> Error: You are temporarily blocked from posting for violating Global 3 - Troll posts.
> This block will expire in 13 minutes.


ehh, it's a fair cop
oh whoops 2xpost sorry


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Mar 28, 2020)

Went back on to 4chan for the first time in like 3 months to shitpost and I got permanently banned for "posting/requesting CP" simply by asking a faggot cunnyposter who had a 1 TB folder of child actress pics how he even manages to download that shit without feeling shame. Faggot mods thought I was requesting CP, I guess. I probably would just ban evade but it ain't worth it just to post on 4chan.


----------



## FuckedUp (Mar 28, 2020)

The Monkey said:


> Went back on to 4chan for the first time in like 3 months to shitpost and I got permanently banned for "posting/requesting CP" simply by asking a faggot cunnyposter who had a 1 TB folder of child actress pics how he even manages to download that shit without feeling shame. Faggot mods thought I was requesting CP, I guess. I probably would just ban evade but it ain't worth it just to post on 4chan.
> View attachment 1206084


Appeal your ban. It worked for the permanent one I mentioned on the last page.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Mar 28, 2020)

Imagine not switching to mobile data or a different IP if you're about to break the rules


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2020)

The Monkey said:


> Went back on to 4chan for the first time in like 3 months to shitpost and I got permanently banned for "posting/requesting CP" simply by asking a faggot cunnyposter who had a 1 TB folder of child actress pics how he even manages to download that shit without feeling shame. Faggot mods thought I was requesting CP, I guess. I probably would just ban evade but it ain't worth it just to post on 4chan.
> View attachment 1206084



Easy enough to ban evade but if you obviously weren't they'll usually reverse really dumb bans if you just ask without sperging super hard.  I once got a permaban for being Barneyfag for making a joke about him that some sped misread.



LargeChoonger said:


> Imagine not switching to mobile data or a different IP if you're about to break the rules



He probably didn't think he was breaking the rules.  But yeah, if you're actually deliberately breaking the rules like doxing someone just change IPs to one you don't care about first.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 18, 2020)

>tell somebody that his dad raped him
>jannies do nothing
>point out the time Pee Wee Herman got popped for CP
>15 minute temp ban followed up by 24 hour legit ban
it's not exactly screaming real loud but I guess I found out what the secret word is


----------



## CiaphasCain (Aug 16, 2020)

Apparently I've been shitposting too much


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 16, 2020)

You loser; use 9chan.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 16, 2020)

Crankenstein said:


> You loser; use 9chan.


Wait, it's back? Looks like it's still dead as fuck, though.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 1, 2020)

I got an official "ironic shitposting" warning for saying that Power Rangers actors don't have real names and that they're all just "that chick that was the Pink Ranger" and suff


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 9, 2020)

I only got banned on /Pol/ once tbh. It's for the best anyways since /pol/ anons are spazzes anyways.


----------



## reichsfuhrer SS (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm so pathetic i've been reduced to giving them money for a pass because I can't change my ip anymore for whatever reason. I even called jewrizon and they said its dynamic so it should change, but no matter what i do, nothing happens. Even with the pass though, you get banned as easily as any other user and they have no consideration for the fact that you're supporting their shitty website. And if you get banned while using your pass, it applies both to the pass id and your ip address, so basically you can't evade it. I really have to find out if getting a new router lets me change my ip again because im pretty much out of options.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 10, 2020)

The thing that has basically killed the site for me is they've gotten really dictatorial with insisting that asking a question about something counts as a request.

You might think "Oh, I have a question about anime, guess I should go to the anime board" right? Wrong, that evidently counts as a request, so you will get told to go to /r/ where your question will be promptly ignored because it's not being visited by the people that would probably know the answer.

I've gotten banned at least once for simply asking a fucking question pertaining to the topic of the board I was on, which fuck that shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I've gotten banned at least once for simply asking a fucking question pertaining to the topic of the board I was on, which fuck that shit.



You seriously never learned the way to get the answer to a question is just deliberately to say something completely wrong about it on purpose?  Faggots will swarm out of the woodwork to show how smart they are.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 13, 2020)

Got banned on the Chans for posting spam threads on /pol/ and on /soc/ a few months back.

Don't ask me how that works.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 13, 2020)

Panthera Rosea said:


> Got banned on the Chans for posting spam threads on /pol/ and on /soc/ a few months back.
> 
> Don't ask me how that works.



You post on /soc/

Get away from me.


----------



## Μusk (Oct 13, 2020)

Panthera Rosea said:


> Got banned on the Chans for posting spam threads on /pol/ and on /soc/ a few months back.
> 
> Don't ask me how that works.


Everyone knows /a/ is the best board to raid.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 13, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You post on /soc/
> 
> Get away from me.


It was a one-time affair, bro. 

One time.


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 13, 2020)

The Monkey said:


> Went back on to 4chan for the first time in like 3 months to shitpost and I got permanently banned for "posting/requesting CP" simply by asking a faggot cunnyposter who had a 1 TB folder of child actress pics how he even manages to download that shit without feeling shame. Faggot mods thought I was requesting CP, I guess. I probably would just ban evade but it ain't worth it just to post on 4chan.
> View attachment 1206084


But did you appeal it?


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 13, 2020)

the only ban i remember was when i posted a closeup of piccolo dick with the filename "inquisitive housefly"


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Oct 14, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You post on /soc/
> 
> Get away from me.


The only good thing /soc/ ever contributed to the world was that op where they tricked zoomers and young yoomers into thinking they enjoy eating ass. I'm glad dumb herd animals are getting gastrointestinal parasites thanks to /soc/ and for that reason alone /soc/ deserves to exist. Eat da poopoo, zoomers. It's what you deserve.

To the topic at hand: you get banned from /x/ and /pol/ for positing that JFK orchestrated his own suicide to avoid the political fallout from his untreatably-advanced syphilis, even though it's political (on-topic for /pol/) and a conspiracy theory (ostensibly if not literally on-topic for /x/), and it's happened to me and others I've pointed it out to multiple times. All the other fake conspiracy theories I post to /x/ never get a ban, so I have to assume I accidentally discovered a real conspiracy theory through shitposting.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 14, 2020)

Ran into a 65 day ban on a cell phone ip for vpn-ish stuff, appealed and got denied but then it went down to 14 hours.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Oct 14, 2020)

You can't be banned from a place you no longer frequent. Think about it.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 15, 2020)

Just read this before committing an idiocy on the level of buying the 4chin pass.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 15, 2020)

bot_for_hire said:


> Just read this before committing an idiocy on the level of buying the 4chin pass.



You'd have to be nuts to buy a pass with butthurt tranny janny bans now being the norm rather than rare.  Sometimes you'll even see bans because the mod was literally stupid and didn't recognize a normal form of posting on a board, misunderstood a meme, etc.


----------



## An Account (Oct 15, 2020)

Just save a bunch of soyboy wojack images and stare at them while chanting 'cope, seethe, dilate' under your breath. Same experience as modern 4chan.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Oct 15, 2020)

Wew


----------



## Waifuwars (Oct 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You'd have to be nuts to buy a pass with butthurt tranny janny bans now being the norm rather than rare.  Sometimes you'll even see bans because the mod was literally stupid and didn't recognize a normal form of posting on a board, misunderstood a meme, etc.


I think they've just rangebanned the entirety of Jew York City so it's impossible to post without shelling out for a pass if you're not connected to wifi. Phoneposting sucks anyways.


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 15, 2020)

Waifuwars said:


> I think they've just rangebanned the entirety of Jew York City


Good.


----------



## Gingervitis (Nov 16, 2020)

Waifuwars said:


> I think they've just rangebanned the entirety of Jew York City so it's impossible to post without shelling out for a pass if you're not connected to wifi. Phoneposting sucks anyways.


Its not just New York. Its also practically all of Northern New Jersey.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 18, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Good.





Gingervitis said:


> Its not just New York. Its also practically all of Northern New Jersey.


reminds me of back when they banned like, half of Malaysia or some other SEA country because of this one guy who kept shitting up /m/ every day at the exact same time


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 24, 2020)

lol I literally got a warning for posting ">not an argument" in response to some dumb shit that wasn't an argument


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 24, 2020)

XYZpdq said:


> lol I literally got a warning for posting ">not an argument" in response to some dumb shit that wasn't an argument


cry more


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Nov 24, 2020)

COPE!


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Currently serving a month-long ban from all boards for spamming up a thread about rape on /pol/.


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Oct 22, 2021)

I've copped multiple 4chan bans over the years for trolling, as well as a 30 day ban last year also for trolling. 

Funny Story: One time years ago I Baneposted on /tv/ using the wifi of a college I was visiting called Baruch College (of the CUNY system) here in NYC, got banned, and then it turned out that anyone using 4chan on a City University of New York college was banned for that one post because all of them used the same IP. For instance, if you tried posting on 4chan from Brooklyn College or Queens College or Lehman College (in the Bronx) or the various CUNY community colleges you would have gotten notified that you were banned for that post I made using the wifi of a college that was located in Manhattan.


----------

